# Life of a Wine Cooler



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

After reading tons of reviews on tons of different kinds of wine coolers, I read that these dont last too long. Lots of complaints that the fan burns out and it last only a year.

Im sure these are used for wines and not cigars that the reviews are done on, is it because they run it on low degrees? Where us cigar guys keep it at 65 degrees. 

Does there need to be a good amount of space between every where? Like 3-4 inches of space all around?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

zeebra said:


> After reading tons of reviews on tons of different kinds of wine coolers, I read that these dont last too long. Lots of complaints that the fan burns out and it last only a year.
> 
> Im sure these are used for wines and not cigars that the reviews are done on, is it because they run it on low degrees? Where us cigar guys keep it at 65 degrees.
> 
> Does there need to be a good amount of space between every where? Like 3-4 inches of space all around?


 My unit (edgestar) is supposed to have clearance in the back of the unit. 
I expect mine to last for a while. With the ETC hooked up it only turn on briefly throughout the day. If it dies then I have a fancy ole cooler. lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pick up the extended warranty on these as life expectancy is not one of their attributes!:wink:


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Tony, thanks, see I was just about to buy it and then was reading all these reviews on them. It doesnt matter which brand, they all have the same complaints.. think a cool-a-dor might be more cost effective. The wine-a-dors do look a million times better though!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Your welcome my brother if you freeze all your stash temps are not an issue. That's why i never understood the winedoor concept. From a cost perspective cooledoors are the way to go!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't plug mine in but I also found it at a garage sale for $5 

But after it was filled I went to coolers as well.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I'll just go the cooler route and save some money. I dont drink wine, and if this thing breaks down, I dont want to go buy another one. My cooler wont break, and if I ever stop smoking cigars, I have a beverage cooler...eace:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

This is why I went with a end table. I am at about 400 with room to add...


----------

